# Plastic Tub/Bin okay for Baby Tegu?



## HorseCaak (May 16, 2009)

So I've done quite a bit of research on Black & White Argentine Tegus and have a question that I can't find an answer for. 

There is a baby B&W Arg Tegu for sale at my local reptile shop and I was wondering for how long they would be able to live in a big plastic tub. I know what the home requires and all but I'm not quite sure how fast they actually grow... (Fast, I know)

The one at the shop is about SVL 4-5 inches. Very healthy looking and very friendly and active. The little guy crawled into my hand out of the cage just by putting my hand out.

*So how long can I get away with him living in a large tub, before he will need to be advanced into a large custom cage?*

Any other advice you find necessary would also be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 
-B


----------



## TehPenguin (May 16, 2009)

It depends on what kind of tub? How are you going to properly heat and ventilate this tub? Will it be big enough so he can hide, bask and run around?


----------



## Jer723 (May 16, 2009)

same thing that he said, but as for your question how fast they grow, ill give you an idea. i bought my tegu on april 19th. and he was about 10.5 inches, now on may 16th he is around 12.5 - 13 inches, so im quite surprised how fast mine is growing, so if you do get him a tub, id start crackin on his eventual custom enclosure. i have mine in a 30 gallon right now but i should be starting on my custom in about a month or 2. hope this helps you somewhat. oh and do you have proof its an argentine??? how big is the tegu already? some people say its an argentine but it may be a columbian. ive seen this before so just keep it in the back of your head, once again hope i could help, 

Jerry


----------



## LouDog760 (May 16, 2009)

Make sure that Tegu doesn't have MBD or look ill in anyway. And my friend tegu was 14 inches when she woke up, witch was late January. Its mid May now, so she been awake for about 4 and a half months and shes now 34 inches. Yeah they grow fast if they have proper UV and a good diet.


----------

